# Global Warming is the "New Religion"...



## mecicon (Nov 21, 2010)

Anybody notice "Global Warming" aka Climate Change is the new religion?

No matter what they call it 'Man-Made Disaster', 'Climate Change', Et cetera, it has it's own dogma, doctrines, penalties, rewards, prophets and institutions. 

They pretend to know the future. If you don't believe as they do you are a "holocaust denier" or worse a polluter. 

The irony/hypocrisy is the leaders of the movement are among the largest emitters of carbon.  

I find some interesting parallels between Organized Religion and The Warmists.

If you can think of other parallels between the two I would like to see your thoughts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2010)

What I've noticed is the large community of scientist speaking out against the Global Warming farce. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,337710,00.html

http://politicalvelcraft.org/2010/0...lobal-warming-nasa-planet-cooling-since-2003/


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 21, 2010)

I think is is a scare tactic created by the government in order to create another form of control and power.


----------

